# 03-10-07 Pike Island report



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

First day on the river this year and man did it suck! 60 degrees when i left the house and 49 degrees when i left the water. Did manage 1 drum about 17 1/2 inches long. River was 37 degrees and at 17 feet also muddy. Feeder creeks are nice and clear but by the time we focused on them the 30 mph wind had stopped and the heavy rain started. Finally the rain and wind slowed but it was too late to help. Nothing is better than driving rain in your eyes at 30 mph!


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey Doc

Yep it sucked today I was there on the rocks today at Pike Island.4 hours no fish,had 1 foul hooked I beleive never did see it.Saw very few fish caught. where did you launch? Drove by Wheeling ramp on way home still closed for winter. WAKE UP WHEELING I want to launch now.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I went for a couple hours this evening and landed 8 walleyes and one saugeye, the fish are there, but only come on after the sun goes down. I saw quite a few fish caught off the pier.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Launched out of McMechen WV. The ramp is not in very good shape and its covered with wood and debris. The part of the ramp to the right looked like the concrete went out about 2 feet and then dropped straight off the face of the earth. The part of the ramp to the left is usable if you go STRAIGHT down the middle. it was pretty shallow and i had to get a little wet to launch but the depth drops off very quickly after you get off the trailer. I would not recomend that you launch there if you cannot see both sides clearly. The ramp is very uneven and if the water is up it looks like you should launch straight down the middle. The middle is actually where you tie up the boat after launching. It was about a 30 minute boat ride to pike island from the ramp in foot and a half white caps and about 20 minutes back in blinding rain.
Be sure to check both ends at wheeling island ramp. Sometimes they will have the south entrance close with the gate and a sign but the north "exit" gate will be open and you can launch. Be aware that before the docks are in there will be iron poles to the left and right of the ramp that are sometimes underwater. They use these poles to anchor the docks.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah Doc. I checked both ends.Both locked up tight. The docks are in.They did not take them out this winter.They left them in so the high water we just had could have washed them away like it did in 04.
Trust me I know about the iron poles I had to avoid them for 2 years while launching in the MUD before they put the new docks in last summer.
How about the Moundsville ramp?


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

The Moundsville ramp is open year round and is in good shape. You might have to toss a little bit of wood aside but you can launch. It is a very long run from Moundsville to the dam but it is the closest "good" ramp that im aware of.The 2 bad things about the Moundsville ramp are that it is very steep and you launch right into the current. The "steeper is deeper" idea is good for launching just make sure to leave the strap pretty tight when backing down or you will launch before you get to the water! The current is manageable it just makes it harder to get back on the trailer straight.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Not that long a run w/200 horses,just burns up the fuel.
In my opinion Wheeling ramp is fairly steep. Are you saying Moundsville is steeper?
I may just put in at Rayland and lock through.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

Wheeling Island looks steeper because its pretty long. Moundsville is steeper but shorter so they look the same but Moundsville is definately steeper. I have a merc 50 and the fuel is a concern and running time. Thats why i launch as close as possible. I used about 7 gallons of fuel the other day. If i can launch at Wheeling Island i use about 4 gallons. My policy however is to always fish upstream from the launch in case of a breakdown. In the current you cant get back to the launch with a trolling motor unless you are very close. Trolling motors will however get you to one side or the other while you wait to drift back.

Also locking through will take more time than actually running there but its free and if youre running good its the closest option. You also need to figure in fuel for the truck to drive 10 miles south to launch and then fuel to drive the boat back up.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

Me & a buddy started at Marietta on Saturday and worked our way up to Pike Island by ~6 pm. Nothing to report from downstream. We fished off the rocks at PI until the crowd thinned, but still had to play "monkey move up" to get to the spot where you could contact fish. Almost every fish I saw caught was a small walleye (12-14") or even smaller sauger (8-10"). They really wanted the minnow (preferably a large bass minnow) and mostly pinned on bottom (3/8 oz. jig), but slowly moving not just lying there. I'll wait a while for the water to get warmer/clearer before spending the gas $$ for dinks.


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Planned on heading down for the weekend but looks like the river will to high


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Im with you eyedoctor on fishing up river, I have a 96 20 evinrude on my carolina skiff and she has always been faithful, But its a good feeling knowing if I do break down I can always drift back to the boat ramp with the aide of a trolling motor. The ramp at wheeling island is pretty descent, Ive never had any problems, and Ive seen some nice size boats launched out of there. I will be glad when it opens up.


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

This weekend will be out for boating unless youre insane. River is supposed to crest at almost 36 feet. Shore fishing will be possible downstream from the dam in the newly flooded timber if you can find some slack water. Biggest problem it will cause is muddy water. Ive caught fish in muddy water but not that many. Best place to go is up the bigger feeder creeks until you find the mudline and you should get some biters. By the weekend the creeks should start to clear out and warm up and that will draw the fish.

I broke down on the ohio once for a brief period of time and i drifted almost a mile before the problem was fixed and the motor was running again. You have to remember the current is running 5mph plus most of the time. Thankfully there were no barges around. The law says a distressed boater has the right of way but for them its kind of like stopping a train. Thats if they even see you. Thats why i always launch downstream and have at least a backup trolling motor.

As far as Wheeling Island Ramp i think we should march on the city and demand total access year round! If those docks are still in i bet they wont be after saturday! Actually they will still be "in" but they will be "in" Clarington!


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah.
The stranded part is no fun. I put in at Rayland once a couple years ago,went up to the Cardinal Plant,slaughtered the hybrids for about 3 hrs.
Went to fire the old girl up and uh oh!!!!! No start (power pack took a dump)drifted and used trolling motor on way back to ramp.Felt like an eternity.
And yes luckily I was headed downstream.

That's true Doc. That ramp should be open year round. And yes it may be dockless after this weekend.


----------

